# Bible Reading in 2007 - January



## bookslover (Jan 31, 2007)

At the turn of the year, a bunch of us pledged to read through the Bible this year, using various reading plans or methods (T. C. Hammond, an Irish Bible teacher, read the Bible completely once each quarter!). 

It was also suggested that we check in at the end of every month to report our progress.

So, this being the end of January, how are we doing?

As for me: I'm using the method Arthur Pink used when he first became a Christian - 10 chapters per day, 8 from the OT and 2 from the NT. Having begun January 1, as of today, I'm up through 1 Samuel 12 and Luke 18.

I'm glad that the Lord has kept me faithful in my reading every day, so far.

Next!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll be next. Thanks for the accountability.

I've gotten behind in my reading, initially because I was sick for a few days, followed by a bout of laziness.

I've decided to apply Philippians 3:13 for my 'catch up strategy'.

Php 3:13 Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before, 

I have all year to read through the Bible, so I've decided not to put the stress on myself of trying to catch up real quickly. I'm going to just read one day's worth of OT, NT, and Psalms according to my plan, and read additional readings whenever I can. I'm sure by the end of the year I'll be all caught up. 

Bob


----------



## blhowes (Feb 7, 2007)

Next?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

Yup, I'm a little behind....because I committed to reading the Bible through THREE times this year. 

Need to take those "slow time" opportunities and do more reading, albeit they are few and far between.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 3, 2007)

Bible Reading in 2007 - February

Continuing the forward march - 

As of February 28 - up through Job 36 and Romans 1


----------



## bookslover (Mar 31, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Bible Reading in 2007 - February
> 
> Continuing the forward march -
> 
> As of February 28 - up through Job 36 and Romans 1



Bumping up the accountability post another month:

as of today (March 31): I'm up through Isaiah 41 and Colossians 2. Praising God for keeping me faithful.


----------



## bookslover (May 1, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Bumping up the accountability post another month:
> 
> as of today (March 31): I'm up through Isaiah 41 and Colossians 2. Praising God for keeping me faithful.



The end of another month, and more Scripture: I've finished the Old Testament and, in the New Testament, am up to Revelation 3. This is using the 8 chapters in the OT and 2 in the NT method (the Arthur Pink method).

Once I finish Revelation (can't wait to see who wins!), I'll start over again: this time reading straight through from Genesis - Revelation. This time, I'll read in the King James Version, which (believe it or not), I've never done before. I'll dedicate my KJV reading to Armourbearer.

I'll probably read 10 chapters per day this time; I'm reading large chunks to remind myself of the broad "architecture" of the Bible.


----------



## bookslover (May 1, 2007)

joshua said:


> I'm still chuggin' along with ol M'Cheyne. It's been a blessing to have a structured plan this year. Godspeed and grace to you, Richard.



Chugging is good! After my "broad overview" reads, I plan to slow down and do some chugging myself!


----------



## 3John2 (May 1, 2007)

I finished my first reading at the end of March. Working on my second read through which should end in June. So far so good. Both readings have been KJV.


----------



## bookslover (May 31, 2007)

bookslover said:


> The end of another month, and more Scripture: I've finished the Old Testament and, in the New Testament, am up to Revelation 3. This is using the 8 chapters in the OT and 2 in the NT method (the Arthur Pink method).
> 
> Once I finish Revelation (can't wait to see who wins!), I'll start over again: this time reading straight through from Genesis - Revelation. This time, I'll read in the King James Version, which (believe it or not), I've never done before. I'll dedicate my KJV reading to Armourbearer.
> 
> I'll probably read 10 chapters per day this time; I'm reading large chunks to remind myself of the broad "architecture" of the Bible.



Well, now it's the end of May. I've finished my first trip through. This month, I've read from Revelation 3 to the end of the book. Now, I've started over, this time, as I said last month, reading the KJV. I've read Genesis -Joshua 23 (10 chapters per day).

New month starts tomorrow - with Joshua 24! Onward and...uh...onward!


----------



## etexas (May 31, 2007)

Bad News: Behind on my Reading. Good News:Ahead on my Audio Bible.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 1, 2007)

At the end of this month I'll finish my 2nd read through the bible. Currently I'm a little behind but I'll manage. Going to read through 4 times. The Pink plan sounds good 5 times. Depending how I finish this & start the next I MIGHT be able to fit in a another read to make it 5 this year but I thought 4 was daunting at first. Now it doesn't seem like a big deal. Breaking down Lev into a chapter a day made it SO much easier!


----------



## bookslover (Jun 30, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Well, now it's the end of May. I've finished my first trip through. This month, I've read from Revelation 3 to the end of the book. Now, I've started over, this time, as I said last month, reading the KJV. I've read Genesis -Joshua 23 (10 chapters per day).
> 
> New month starts tomorrow - with Joshua 24! Onward and...uh...onward!



Well, now it's June 30 - the end of the first half of the year (how time flies!). Reading through the Scriptures for the second time this year, I've now completed Joshua 24 - Psalm 32.

Gotta admit: the KJV's English is difficult in places, and the syntax can be a little complex, but I'm getting through it.

Launching out into Psalm 33 - and the second half of the year - tomorrow.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 2, 2007)

The month of July took me from Psalm 33 through Ezekiel 18 (one of my favorite chapters, by the way). I'm still reading through the old King James Version. I'll be in the New Testament by the end of this month, I reckon.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't make the pledge, but this is the first year in about 6 that I have not followed a structured plan. I used to follow the Major Whipple plan found in an old (printed in 1948) AV bible that was meant to be given to high school graduates. It's a good plan, but I've gotten tired of it.

So now I just try to read through an entire book in one or two nights and go on to the next. I've gone through all the OT except the Psalms and Proverbs (I read these seperately throughout the year) and I read Romans last night. I go back and forth a lot these days, but probably will go through the whole Bible 3 times or so, but I've lost count.

One thing I've done differently is to read a pew Bible AV. No notes, no cross references, just the text. It is wonderful to avoid distractions (I'm a compulsive note reader). It reads very easily.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 1, 2007)

It's the end of August (the most boring month of the year); this month took me from Ezekiel 19 through 2 Timothy 4. (10 chapters per day, remember.) I'll probably finish the New Testament, and the Bible, next week. Then, I'll start my next trip through, probably.

I gotta say, now that I'm almost finished with it, that the old KJV is just not my cup of tea. Word order and syntax can be pretty convoluted at times. There are spots of real linguistic beauty here and there but, frankly, not enough for me to justify reading it again. It was a great translation for it's day, but it's day was nearly 400 years ago.

I believe I've read the Scriptures in most of the major translations now: KJV, NKJV, NASB, NIV, ESV.

I'll go back to my ESV for the next read-through.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 30, 2007)

As of September 30th: read this month from Titus 1 through 1 Samuel 4 (having started over again for trip #3 through the Scriptures for this year). Also, switched back from the KJV (see last month's comments) to the ESV, a translation I appreciate even more now (heh).

God has been very gracious to me, allowing me to chug through the Bible like this this year. Next year, I plan to slow down, not taking it 10 chapters at a time.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, here it is, November 1. So, through the month of October: 1 Samuel 5 through Psalm 72 (10 chapters per day).

Two months to go!


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

I am ashamed to say....I will not make my readings this year. I Began a focus on Pauls Epistles.....then I got into Revelation with various Commentary....Right now I am using Ladd. I have been using audio Bible on MP3 a lot. Not an excuse. Allan is sending me the new CUP Edition NKJV Pitt Minion..the Pitt is a great size and weight...so....I will start on it when it arrives. Please pray for me that my discipline in reading Scripture will be far better.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been using Robert Murray M'Cheyne's plan


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

I do not think I will try a true reading plan, I would like to really hit 10 Chapters a day. Even is I break that into a Morning and Evening reading.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2007)

Where has the year gone? The older I get, the faster the time goes. It seems like, in just the blink of an eyelash, I'll be in Heaven, eating greasy double cheese burgers and drinking non-diet sodas while worshipping the Lord!

For November, I read from Psalm 73 through the end of Ezekiel (still doing the 10 chapters per day thing).

One month to go! Not sure I'll get through the rest of Scripture this month, but what's left over I'll finish in January. Then, I plan to choose a book and concentrate on it for awhile.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 2, 2007)

You brothers will think me crazy, but I have done Zondervan's "Bible in 90 Days" and I have to say it is a pretty decent program. I have done it twice, but I also recommend reading the Scriptures over the course of a year to allow time to mediate and pray over what you have read.

Bible in 90 Days


----------



## etexas (Dec 2, 2007)

I started well, but then went off into some deep study of 1st and 2nd Peter, from there I branched into some Saint Paul that "echoed" some themes I found as I had read Saint Peter, all in all it "ate up" about four months. But I am not sorry! I learned a lot. In fact for 2008, I am going to begin with the NT and work back through the OT. Before, I used to begin with the OT and watch things "unfold". Fruitful? You bet! BUT I want to try it this way and go slowly making my goal to read the Bible once with a strong Christ centered approach to the OT, I have in the past been able to see types and symbols in our OT, but I am going to go slow, the way I am going to do it will bring me through the Bible but once next year, but since I will be digging pretty deep, the Good Lord willing, it will be fruitful.


----------



## CanuckPuritan24 (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting. I wasn't familiar with A W. Pink's reading plan. How do you find it? Obviously it inolves a lot of reading. I tried to find it online, but wasn't successful. Anyone have a link for it. My wife and I were going to use M'Cheyne's plan this coming year but are now considering Pink's if we can find it. 

Thanks


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> I have been using Robert Murray M'Cheyne's plan





Almost finished the NT, 1/2 way through the OT at the close of year one.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, here it is - the end of 2007; the last day of the year.

For December, I read from Daniel 1 through 1 John 1; the usual 10 chapters per day.

So, it turns out that you can read the Bible through _almost_ three times. I'll need 3 more days (through January 3) to finish up from 1 John 2 through Revelation 22. (I peeked at the end, by the way - God wins!)

Here's how it worked out:

First trip: January 1 - May 10
Second trip: May 11-September 6
Third trip: September 7 - January 3

******

For 2008, I'm planning to slowly read through 1 Peter, using Robert Leighton's commentary (based on his sermons) as a guide. Then, I think I'll spend time in the pastoral epistles. I also plan to read 1 chapter of Proverbs per day (imitating my wife's longstanding practice).

So, 2008 will be the year to slow down to both read and meditate - and to put into practice!


----------

